# I got FLOWERS!



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

i came home from work and there they were!

Red roses, white lilies and some purpley thingys!

Gawd, I love this man!


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

No, he didn't cheat.

I don't need a VAR...

I don't need to look through his phone...


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

lol

I always wanted my H to send me flowers to my work, like other women's husbands. I even gave him my business card several times so he'd know the address...lol, no luck.

Happy for you!


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

Good for you!

I'm a guy can I post here?

Just a little fun story:
In 2004 when I was dating my soon to be wife. She was temporary living with her mother and father so when I wanted to send her some flowers I had to send them to her parents address. WRONG. When she got home from work the flower and her mother were waiting With a “Well!?...”. My soon to be fiancée had to explain that she did nothing to deserve flowers. My soon to be mother in law with the aid of her daughter in law mounted an expedition to find out who this Max guy was and showed up at my door step for a long and unannounced visit. 

By the way my gal at this time was 38 and I now get on well with her whole tribe.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I've always called giving flowers for no apparent reason "greasing the marital skids".


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Love it!!:smthumbup:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

turnera said:


> lol
> 
> I always wanted my H to send me flowers to my work, like other women's husbands. I even gave him my business card several times so he'd know the address...lol, no luck.
> 
> Happy for you!


I love sending flowers to my wife at work. It sometimes irks some of her co-workers, but she eats it up.

We were apart for the entire week of Valentine's Day last year, so I sent a dozen red roses to her at work on each of the days that she worked that week (Wednesday, Thursday, which was V-Day, and Friday), minus Saturday.

On Wednesday, everyone thought that I'd gotten the days mixed up, and they all had a good laugh. On Thursday, when another dozen roses showed up, one of her co-workers called her and spoiled the surprise before she got to work. A few of the women started to get steamed, and were spouting stuff like "I'd BETTER get some flowers today!" (They didn't. LOL.) On Friday, I called one of her OTHER co-workers before the flowers showed up and asked her to make sure that no one blabbed before Mrs. Gus arrived at work. She called me crying after they showed up.

She sent me a picture of her desk later that day... she barely had room for all of the flowers.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Good job Gus!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

This Time of year, my mother's "Momisms" ring in my head.

One of the things she said was to STOP, take time to smell the flowers. So every time I see a bouquet at a store, I stop and sniff.

My husband knows this is a rough time for me so he just did it!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Revamped said:


> This Time of year, my mother's "Momisms" ring in my head.
> 
> One of the things she said was to STOP, take time to smell the flowers. So every time I see a bouquet at a store, I stop and sniff.
> 
> My husband knows this is a rough time for me so he just did it!


You may have to keep him. He sounds sweet.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

GusPolinski said:


> I love sending flowers to my wife at work. It sometimes irks some of her co-workers, but she eats it up.


Exactly. Girl code. 

Girl Fight | New Girl on FOX


----------



## SLOLUVR51 (Feb 28, 2012)

I use to love buying her flowers but she was so against it. Her response was "you spent a lot on these and they'll be dead and in the trash next week" Practical wins out over romance I guess


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Revamped said:


> i came home from work and there they were!
> 
> Red roses, white lilies and some purpley thingys!
> 
> Gawd, I love this man!





Lila said:


> So happy (_and slightly jealous_) for you Revamped. :smthumbup:
> 
> 
> I'd probably start crying like a baby if H ever got me flowers like that.





badsanta said:


> Hey Lila,
> 
> Just tell your H to meet me and Conan out behind the shed tonight at 8pm. We will make sure he gets you some flowers, but we can't promise you that they are not stolen from someone else's house like Revamped
> 
> ...


Hey Revamped,

Just tell your H to meet me and Lila's husband out behind the shed tonight at 8pm. We wanna beat the crap out of him for making us look bad.


----------



## Abovetheline (Aug 19, 2014)

My wife doesn't like it when I send flowers so I don't do it anymore. She thinks its a total waste of money and always says why would buy me something that's already dying. Yep I'm a lucky guy


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

You people are DEVIOUS!

I'm on to yous!


----------



## changedbeliefs (Jun 13, 2014)

Flowers.......I'll never understand it.....

Several years ago, a friend of mine and I would often play golf early Saturday mornings. Usually, the routine was, we would stop at the store on our way home, pick up some good food to cookout and all eat together, with the wives, that night. One instance, my friend said, "let's grab some flowers" for no good reason other than, he's kind of a metrosexual, lol, and wanted them for the table. As we were walking through the store to checkout, a woman said, "well...SOMEONE must be in the doghouse!!"

Seeing a bunch of shmucks in line on Valentine's Day with their mass-bagged bunch of roses is a sad commentary to me, and this thread only reinforces so many of the surrounding thoughts. Guys buy flowers to get laid, or to apologize for something, or as I'm sure a TAM'er has said, because he's having an affair. Women love getting their coworkers jealous, or contrary to my last sentence, because they think it confirms their husband either loves them, or was "just thinking of" them. If you're an ******* husband who buys your wife flowers, you're still an *******. If you're a good, loving husband who never buys flowers, you're still a good, loving husband. If your husband is an *******, and he buys you flowers, and you somehow take that as confirmation that he's no longer, or temporarily not, an *******......or, if he's a good, loving husband and you interpret his never buying you flowers as some kind of character flaw and that makes him an *******.....well.....I'll never understand those mindsets.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

My husband sends me flowers now more than he did when we were first married. We honestly didn't have the money for flowers then. However, one year, he did buy me a dozen roses for our anniversary. We lived in a tiny apartment and he hid them behind the hot water heater the night before. The next morning when he gave them to me, they'd turned black and were all wilted. That was one of the most wonderful and memorable gifts he has ever given me.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
I just sent a dozen roses to my wife at here job. I love making her co-workers jealous.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

changedbeliefs said:


> Flowers.......I'll never understand it.....


Here, let me help. You buy flowers for your wife on no occasion whatsoever because:

1. She likes flowers
2. You are at best ambivalent about flowers
3. She knows 1 & 2 and because of that
4. Knows that you were thinking of her when you did something that is otherwise of little or no value to you when you did it. 

Flowers is just an obvious shorthand for any behavior having those attributes, but it's been enshrined in our culture for that reason. It says "I care enough about you to remember to do something simple and kind and for which I get no reward".

You don't have to understand why it works to know that it does.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

changedbeliefs said:


> Flowers.......I'll never understand it.....
> 
> Several years ago, a friend of mine and I would often play golf early Saturday mornings. Usually, the routine was, we would stop at the store on our way home, pick up some good food to cookout and all eat together, with the wives, that night. One instance, my friend said, "let's grab some flowers" for no good reason other than, he's kind of a metrosexual, lol, and wanted them for the table. As we were walking through the store to checkout, a woman said, "well...SOMEONE must be in the doghouse!!"
> 
> Seeing a bunch of shmucks in line on Valentine's Day with their mass-bagged bunch of roses is a sad commentary to me, and this thread only reinforces so many of the surrounding thoughts. Guys buy flowers to get laid, or to apologize for something, or as I'm sure a TAM'er has said, because he's having an affair. Women love getting their coworkers jealous, or contrary to my last sentence, because they think it confirms their husband either loves them, or was "just thinking of" them. If you're an ******* husband who buys your wife flowers, you're still an *******. If you're a good, loving husband who never buys flowers, you're still a good, loving husband. If your husband is an *******, and he buys you flowers, and you somehow take that as confirmation that he's no longer, or temporarily not, an *******......or, if he's a good, loving husband and you interpret his never buying you flowers as some kind of character flaw and that makes him an *******.....well.....I'll never understand those mindsets.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I never miss an opportunity to get my wife unexpected flowers! She loves arranging them.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

On a whim, I bought my GF some flowers last year.
She had never been given flowers before.

She was 39.

Found out that she REALLY likes it when she is given live plants...Home Depot's greenhouse is now officially one of my favorite places. 

BTW Ladies...Men like Flowers too. We like them in groups of Six, ranging insize from 12oz all the way to Pints and liters. We prefer exotic brands that we might not buy for ourselves, but comfort beer is good too.
In my house these are known as "ManFlowers".


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

SamuraiJack said:


> On a whim, I bought my GF some flowers last year.
> She had never been given flowers before.
> 
> She was 39.
> ...


Funny you say that. My W likes live plants as well. I got her a Myrtle topiary for Christmas this year. This particular myrtle is a Biblical herb plant(ancient herb). It is kind of cool looking truth be told.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Yeswecan said:


> Funny you say that. My W likes live plants as well. I got her a Myrtle topiary for Christmas this year. This particular myrtle is a Biblical herb plant(ancient herb). It is kind of cool looking truth be told.


I can bring her a live flower and get totally loved! 

Funny because her name in greek means "honey Bee"...*buzzzz*
:rofl:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

SamuraiJack said:


> On a whim, I bought my GF some flowers last year.
> She had never been given flowers before.
> 
> She was 39.
> ...


Especially "two-lips".

:smthumbup:


----------



## I dunno (Nov 14, 2012)

Flowers say so much, you lucky gal xxx


----------

